

APPLE COMPUTER INC. Preliminary Confidential Offering Memorandum (1978) [pdf]  - pitchups
http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/text/2009/102712693.05.01acc.pdf

======
jorgearturo
Awesome, this will be very interesting reading. Can you provide the full url
from which this pdf is referenced? I understand it is from the computer
history museum site, but knowing from what specific article/page would be
helpful to read about the context.

~~~
pitchups
> Can you provide the full url from which this pdf is referenced?

[http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/catalog/102712693](http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/catalog/102712693)

~~~
jorgearturo
Thank you very much.

